
E. chromi Designer Bacteria Will Color Your Poo According to Your Illness - polskibus
http://inhabitat.com/e-chromi-designer-bacteria-will-color-your-poop-according-to-what-ails-you/
======
lifeguard
Warning: you can never un-see the images....

